# Problem z odświeżaniem

## socek

Mam kartę graficzną GeFore 7600 GS. Sterowniki ściągniętę a nVidii Mam dużo problem z odświeżaniem. Otóż przy rozdzielzości 1280x1024 mam mkasymalne odświeżanie 51Hz. Przy 1280x960 mam całe 52Hz. Przy coraz to mniejszych mam o jeden więcej Hz.  Na windowsie działało mi to idealnie, a tutaj coś mam źle i nie wiem co. Co gorsza, kiedy włączam gry wykorzystujące OpenGL'a, (tux racer dla przykładu) to monitor mi mówi, że "obraz jest poza zasięgiem" czy jakoś tak. Gdzie może być błąd?

----------

## Poe

wybacz, ale zepsula mi się szklana kula i nie chce mi się wzywać kumpli, zeby siłą weszli do twojego domu i po 24-godzinnych torturach wydarli z ciebie config xów i inne logi.

----------

## unK

Dopisz sobie w sekcji "Screen" w xorg.conf

```
Option "DynamicTwinView" "False"
```

----------

## socek

 *Poe wrote:*   

> wybacz, ale zepsula mi się szklana kula i nie chce mi się wzywać kumpli, zeby siłą weszli do twojego domu i po 24-godzinnych torturach wydarli z ciebie config xów i inne logi.

 

Osz lol! Ale gafa! Już daje:

```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder3)  Thu Dec 13 19:09:35 PST 2007

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "X.org Configured"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath         "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

    ModulePath      "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "glx"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "xtrap"

    Load           "record"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Monitor Vendor"

    ModelName      "Monitor Model"

#   Modeline "1024x768_75.00"  81.80  1024 1080 1192 1360  768 769 772 802  -HSync +Vsync

#    ModeLine "1280x960"  129.86  1280 1368 1504 1728  960 961 964 1002  -HSync +Vsync

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 7600 GS"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Card0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

    Option "DynamicTwinView" "False"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

#   Modes      "1280x960"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       4

#   Modes "1280x960"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       8

#   Modes "1280x960"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       15

#   Modes "1280x960"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       16

#   Modes "1280x960"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       24

#   Modes "1280x960"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

Jeszcze mój monitor: LG L1718S

Połączenie przez stary kabel dsub (czy jak to tam się pisało).

 *Quote:*   

> Dopisz sobie w sekcji "Screen" w xorg.conf 

 

Przy odświeżaniu w KDE pomogło, ale przy grze nadal mam poza zakresrem.

----------

## unK

To dopisz sobie jeszcze w sekcji Monitor

```
HorizSync 31.5 - 68.7

VertRefresh 60.0 - 75.0

```

I zmień zakres VertRefresh na taki, jaki obsługuje twój monitor.

----------

## socek

Niestety, nie pomogło.

Znamionowe wartości mojego monitora to:

    HorizSync    30.0 - 83.0

    VertRefresh  50.0 - 75.0

Niestety, gdy włączam grę mam informacje "poza zakresem 81.4 kHz / 65 Hz".

----------

## mziab

Spróbuj dopisać jeszcze to:

```
    Option "UseEDIDFreqs" "FALSE"
```

----------

## socek

Rozumiem, że to było do sekcji "Monitor". Niestety nie pomogło.

----------

## mziab

Do sekcji "Screen". Ech, mogłem od razu napisać  :Smile: 

----------

## socek

Niestey, nie pomogło. :/

Na innym monitorze jest to samo. 'Out of range'.

----------

## mziab

Hmm, z jednej strony mówisz:

 *Quote:*   

> Znamionowe wartości mojego monitora to: 
> 
> HorizSync 30.0 - 83.0 
> 
> VertRefresh 50.0 - 75.0

 

A z drugiej:

 *Quote:*   

> Niestety, gdy włączam grę mam informacje "poza zakresem 81.4 kHz / 65 Hz".

 

O dziwo, obie częstotliwości mieszczą się w zakresie. Bardzo dziwne. Z ciekawości zapytam, w jakiej rozdzielczości to się dzieje? Jaka wersja nvidia-drivers?

----------

## socek

To raczej nie od monitora. Próbowałem na innym i tak samo jest.

Nvidia:

NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.07-pkg1.run

Na jakiej rozdzielczości? Gdybym ja to wiedział...

----------

